# Angebot: Fernwartungs- und Störmeldesysteme... Beratung, Projektierung, Installation



## Bernhard Götz (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst möchte ich mich hier kurz vorstellen. Viele kennen mich aus meiner Zeit bei Deltalogic. Teilweise persönlich von Schulungen, Informationsveranstaltungen, vom Telefon, von Emails usw. Einige haben schon mitbekommen, daß ich nicht mehr bei Deltalogic bin, die Anderen wissen es jetzt auch. Ich bin nicht verschollen, sondern wieder da. Ich biete Euch selbständig meine Dienstleistung an. Je nach Bedarf von meinem Büro aus, oder auch unterwegs grundsätzlich überall. Da ich jetzt ein kleiner und flexibler Unternehmer bin, kann ich Euch meine Dienstleistung zu guten Konditionen anbieten. Fragt mich einfach nach einem konkreten Angebot.

Ich biete Euch an, Euch bei Fernwartungs- und/oder Störmeldeprojekten jeder Art zu unterstützen. Beratung, Planung, Projektierung, Montage, Fehlersuche, Schulungen usw. Auch als Vermittlungspartner z.B. zwischen der IT Eures Kunden und Euch. Ich arbeite herstellerübergreifend und verkaufe keine Geräte. Kann ich Euch UNABHÄNGIG (da Ihr die Beratung ja direkt bei mir bezahlt) informieren und beraten, welches System oder auch welche Geräte für Euren Anwendungsfall sinnvoll sind und worauf besonders geachtet werden muß.

Hersteller und Geräte, die ich besonders gut kenne:

- Tixi (Alarm Modem insbesondere Projektierung)
- Helmholz (Rex 300, SSW7 mit und ohne Modem, auch NetLink)
- Deltalogic (Mobilfunkrouter, Einwahlrouter, Alarm Modem, NetLink, MPI-Modems usw. Alle Fernwartungsprodukte)
- Lucom (Mobilfunkrouter)
- Insys (MoRoS, Industriemodems)
- MB-Connectline (mbNET)
- Siemens (TeleService)

Einige der hier genannten Namen sind eingetragene Markenzeichen der jeweiligen Firmen und nicht von mir. In meiner Zeit bei Deltalogic war ich bei einigen der genannten Geräte sogar an der Entwicklung beteiligt.

Ich kenne noch viele andere Hersteller und Geräte, bei Bedarf werde ich mich selbstverständlich ausführlich tiefer einarbeiten. Natürlich auf meine Kosten  um Euch einen optimalen Service bieten zu können.

Bei Bedarf meldet Euch einfach bei mir - Kontaktdaten stehen in der Signatur. Da ich viel unterwegs bin, bin ich auf der Festnetznummer nur eingeschränkt erreichbar. Auf dem Handy bin ich fast immer zu erreichen. Eine Homepage ist noch nicht angelegt.

Auf hoffentlich gute Zusammenarbeit
Bernhard Götz


----------



## Markus (29 Oktober 2010)

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!
Wir werden von einander hören...


----------



## Ralle (29 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir: "Viel Erfolg!"
Immer gut zu wissen, wer bei schwierigen Fragestellungen zur Verfügung steht und etwas von den Dingen versteht, die er anbietet!


----------



## Bernhard Götz (29 Oktober 2010)

Danke Ihr zwei. Zumindest Markus werde ich bestimmt auf der SPS Messe sehen.


----------

